# Barbari goats from india / pic



## Naef hajaya (Mar 16, 2010)

Barbari goats


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 16, 2010)

I love the color!

Among some tribes of Indians here, coloring like the goat on the top was called "medicine hat" and was sacred--holy.


----------



## Bleenie (Mar 24, 2010)

This ones are really quite pretty...the other one's you posted are pretty strange though!!


----------

